# Bouncing dock icons are driving me insane!



## mreslight (Feb 12, 2005)

I know why they bounce. I just wish I could stop them. It's generally my Entourage icon letting me know I have new mail.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

mreslight said:


> I know why they bounce. I just wish I could stop them. It's generally my Entourage icon letting me know I have new mail.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brian


Entourage:
Launch Entourage.
Go to Preferences.
Under General Preferences, select Notification.
Uncheck the Animate icon box.

OSX/Stop the animation of the Dock icons:
Go to System Preferences
Go to/select Dock.
Uncheck the Animate opening applications box.


----------



## mreslight (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## mreslight (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks Houston!


----------

